# Rural/Metro cleaning house in LA County



## NPO (Jan 20, 2013)

Rumors started in Bowers that Rural/Metro had put in a bid to buy PRN. Similar mumblings are now coming out of PRN as well. Things could get interesting.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 21, 2013)

Interesting, please elaborate.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Jan 21, 2013)

So they're not firing a ton of people? That's what came to mind when you said "cleaning house"


----------



## NPO (Jan 21, 2013)

Thricenotrice said:


> So they're not firing a ton of people? That's what came to mind when you said "cleaning house"



No. Bowers is hiring like crazy right now. About 20 new EMTs started this week.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jan 21, 2013)

Im not too sure that will happen, but who knows. I do know that a few from prn are going to bowers for what ever reason though. I have yet to hear that prn is being sold. But if they did that would add 50 plus rigs 4 stations and a decent amout of hosp contracts. I suppose it wouldn't hurt being absorbed into one of the nations largest providers. We shall see.


----------



## NPO (Jan 21, 2013)

Woodtownemt said:


> Im not too sure that will happen, but who knows. I do know that a few from prn are going to bowers for what ever reason though. I have yet to hear that prn is being sold. But if they did that would add 50 plus rigs 4 stations and a decent amout of hosp contracts. I suppose it wouldn't hurt being absorbed into one of the nations largest providers. We shall see.



I think the big reason is PRN has the other half of the kaiser contract.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 21, 2013)

They might as well buy all 678 ambulance companies based out of Glendale and have a division devoted solely to dialysis....revolutionary I tell you!  :rofl:


----------



## Rano Pano (Jan 21, 2013)

From what I've heard R/M has been trying to establish themselves in LA County these last couple of years, so when the time came they could make a run at a 911 contract.

Buying another IFT company is cool, but if they let it operate like it was before being bought out (bowers, Pacific) I personally don't see how it would shake anything up in Los Angeles.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not counting extensions, most of LA county's 911 contracts expire in 2016. Realistically, only the "lifers" currently working there would be around to see RM score some EOAs.


----------



## Bandaid Box (Feb 15, 2013)

Rano Pano said:


> From what I've heard R/M has been trying to establish themselves in LA County these last couple of years, so when the time came they could make a run at a 911 contract.
> 
> Buying another IFT company is cool, but if they let it operate like it was before being bought out (bowers, Pacific) I personally don't see how it would shake anything up in Los Angeles.



Well...if the merger is anything like the MedTrans / AMR, they will close some locations, fire some highly paid EMT's for lower cost new EMT's  and cut overlapping areas and reduce units =  higher profits. Remember they are here to make money... not 911 job opportunities. Yes, they may get 911 contracts because of there experience , but like all 911 contractors, they will paid minimum wages because that's what EMT's want to run. IFT companies have to paid higher to keep them.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 15, 2013)

I work 911 and make more than minimum wage.....actually more per hour than I did doing IFT in LA county.


----------



## Rykielz (Feb 15, 2013)

Rural/Metro is being business smart. Everyone's anticipating several ambulance companies to lose their operating licenses in LA County and by being proactive they can likely snatch up several IFT contracts by buying a few prominent IFT companies. And who knows, maybe when the fire bids come up in 2016 they may win an EOA as well.


----------



## djarmpit (Feb 16, 2013)

Rykielz said:


> Rural/Metro is being business smart. Everyone's anticipating several ambulance companies to lose their operating licenses in LA County and by being proactive they can likely snatch up several IFT contracts by buying a few prominent IFT companies. And who knows, maybe when the fire bids come up in 2016 they may win an EOA as well.





I work for RM and I hope they pick up a 911 contract by the time I become a paramedic


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 6, 2013)

The rumor that Prn is being bought out died so far I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gordoemt said:


> The rumor that Prn is being bought out died so far I haven't heard anything about it.



Rural Metro is not concerning themselves with buying companies right now.


----------



## NPO (Aug 6, 2013)

Mufasa556 said:


> Rural Metro is not concerning themselves with buying companies right now.



Haha agreed...


----------



## emergency123 (Aug 6, 2013)

*First AMR now Rural...here we go...*

Rural/Metro ambulance files for bankruptcy
The company, which provides services in 21 states, expects to continue its operations throughout the reorganization process


----------



## dhump4free (Aug 8, 2013)

emergency123 said:


> Rural/Metro ambulance files for bankruptcy
> The company, which provides services in 21 states, expects to continue its operations throughout the reorganization process



They filed for bankruptcy protection. Warburg (the investment group who bought RM) are getting rid of a lot the debt they inherited when they purchased RM.

You can read this article here for more info.


----------



## staedtler (Oct 31, 2013)

Ambulance company Rural/Metro to lay off 190 as it downsizes workforce and exits unprofitable contracts in Southern California.


----------



## NPO (Oct 31, 2013)

staedtler said:


> Ambulance company Rural/Metro to lay off 190 as it downsizes workforce and exits unprofitable contracts in Southern California.



They let a lot of good people go... I knew a lot of them personally.


----------



## dhump4free (Oct 31, 2013)

For all my bowers homies


----------



## NPO (Oct 31, 2013)

Haha thank you. I'm hoping to find another good job soon.


----------



## staedtler (Nov 1, 2013)

I used to work there; I didn't stick around long, too many headaches.


----------



## Gordoemt (Nov 1, 2013)

Yup. Prn and liberty is going to try to help out an pick up some bowers guys.


----------



## emergency123 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Rural Metro*

I work at Gentle Ride Ambulance and I know a few Bowers guys went to Gentle Ride Ambulance in Glendale. I know we are still hiring a few more people. Company is doing well and just go a couple more new Leader Ambulance Rigs due to slow expansion of the company.


----------



## dhump4free (Nov 1, 2013)

A couple of the medics who were let go had interviews set up for them at PRN and Liberty by Bowers. From what it sounds like they tried to work with a lot of people to make sure they weren't just booted on the street. 

Good luck NPO, I was pretty bummed to see a lot of my friends let go.


----------



## NPO (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah I'm going to try for PRN. You won't see me at liberty. If I don't get picked up by prn or a couple other out of county options I may go to medic school. There is something called like the Workforce Improvement act or something that allows you to be on unemployment to attend medic school.


----------



## Gordoemt (Nov 1, 2013)

Ya I got off this am and has seen the parking lot coned off in north hills for the job fair. Good luck and keep me posted bro


----------



## NPO (Nov 1, 2013)

I interviewed today. The guy said he was recommending me as a yes for hire.


----------



## Gordoemt (Nov 1, 2013)

That's good man. Keep me posted n if you have any questions pm me


----------



## bbmtnbb (Nov 3, 2013)

Good luck NPO!!! I saw all the people at the job fair - a bunch - I felt so bad for you guys, sure hope a lot can get hired. I love working at PRN.  Keep us posted.


----------



## NPO (Nov 4, 2013)

CARE called and scheduled an interview. Its a lot further for me, but I want 911 experience before going to medic school, so they will be a contender..


----------



## NPO (Nov 7, 2013)

I got am offer from PRN today. I am of course grateful for the offer and will take it if CARE does not make an offer soon. 

However, I was a little taken aback when I saw they are only offering me the minimum on their EMT hire pay scale. I'm not saying im worth a lot more, but something more than minimum would have been nice.. With my ecperience it should be reasonable. I'm not new out of school and ive got a lot of EMT experience including first responder roles and instruction roles (including my promotion to FTO). Oh well. In this economy I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Blueprint1970 (Nov 9, 2013)

NPO said:


> They let a lot of good people go... I knew a lot of them personally.



did they let go most of the employees in long beach and north hollywood or just long beach ?


----------



## NPO (Nov 11, 2013)

Both.


----------



## Rano Pano (Nov 11, 2013)

NPO said:


> Both.



You decide who you're going with - Care or PRN?


----------



## NPO (Nov 11, 2013)

I havent heard from Care.... So...
I hope they call soon. I realllllly want to work there.


----------



## Rano Pano (Nov 11, 2013)

NPO said:


> I havent heard from Care.... So...
> I hope they call soon. I realllllly want to work there.



What about one of the Los Angeles divisions of AMR? Might be a little bit further for you, but Irwindale should be hiring again in a couple of months. Just something to think about if you go with PRN, but prefer some 911 exp.

Hope things work out with CARE though.


----------



## NPO (Nov 11, 2013)

I thought LACo AMR didn't have 911. Oh. Well Santa Clarita does I guess. 

I think I have an app in, but I'll check.


----------



## Gordoemt (Nov 11, 2013)

NPO said:


> I thought LACo AMR didn't have 911. Oh. Well Santa Clarita does I guess.
> 
> I think I have an app in, but I'll check.



Santa Clarita Palmdale Lancaster but Amr nationwide is hiring part time only for now.


----------



## NPO (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah I know. But if they have a full time opening they offer it.


----------



## Rano Pano (Nov 11, 2013)

Gordoemt said:


> Santa Clarita Palmdale Lancaster but Amr nationwide is hiring part time only for now.



And Irwindale in the SGV


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 4, 2014)

*LA County Licencing*

So I see Gentle Ride Ambulance has been approved??? but before a hearing?? that has to be an error...:blush:


----------



## NPO (Feb 4, 2014)

Say whaaa.... Royalty got approved too....


----------



## looker (Feb 4, 2014)

emergency123 said:


> So I see Gentle Ride Ambulance has been approved??? but before a hearing?? that has to be an error...:blush:



Yes that is an error, but they likely will be approved.


----------



## looker (Feb 4, 2014)

NPO said:


> Say whaaa.... Royalty got approved too....



There was no reason not to approve them. There was no issue with their application.


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Gentle Ride Ambulance Licensing Status?*

Im out of town and have heard nothing on the hearing status for Gentle Ride Ambulance? can anyone inform me on how they did??:unsure:


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2014)

emergency123 said:


> Im out of town and have heard nothing on the hearing status for Gentle Ride Ambulance? can anyone inform me on how they did??:unsure:



"Decision pending" following the 2/5/14 hearing.


----------



## CURMUDGEON (Mar 8, 2014)

looker said:


> There was no reason not to approve them. There was no issue with their application.



Other than their 56 transports in December without proper licenses, in addition to numerous transports of patients that should have had 9-1-1 paramedic intervention. The lack of qualified management was examined as well.


----------



## looker (Mar 8, 2014)

CURMUDGEON said:


> Other than their 56 transports in December without proper licenses, in addition to numerous transports of patients that should have had 9-1-1 paramedic intervention. The lack of qualified management was examined as well.



Appeal officer don't really care about non license issue, both elite and med-life had that issue and both were approved. Also both had call that should gone to 911. The issue with Alpha was they could not appeal as result of being investigated/arrested for fraud.


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2014)

Med life and Royalty also had CCT prior to county approval. Its mentioned in Elites application. Not sure about MedLifes app.


----------



## CURMUDGEON (Mar 8, 2014)

looker said:


> Appeal officer don't really care about non license issue, both elite and med-life had that issue and both were approved. Also both had call that should gone to 911. The issue with Alpha was they could not appeal as result of being investigated/arrested for fraud.



Appeal Officer may not, but CMS requires providers to have all proper licenses for payment from Medicare. That'll be the next angle:

10.1.1 - The Vehicle 
(Rev. 1, 10-01-03) 
B3-2120.1.A, A3-3114.A, HO-236.1.A 

Any vehicle used as an ambulance must be designed and equipped to respond to medical emergencies and, in nonemergency situations, be capable of transporting beneficiaries with acute medical conditions. The vehicle must comply with State or local laws governing the licensing and certification of an emergency medical transportation vehicle. 
At a minimum, the ambulance must contain a stretcher, linens, emergency medical supplies, oxygen equipment, and other lifesaving emergency medical equipment and be equipped with emergency warning lights, sirens, and telecommunications equipment as required by State or local law. This should include, at a minimum, one 2-way voice radio or wireless telephone. 

If the company isn't properly licensed, it's a false claim.


----------



## looker (Mar 9, 2014)

CURMUDGEON said:


> Appeal Officer may not, but CMS requires providers to have all proper licenses for payment from Medicare. That'll be the next angle:
> 
> 10.1.1 - The Vehicle
> (Rev. 1, 10-01-03)
> ...


It been like that for years, have CMS done anything about it? No.


----------



## Levi95 (Aug 31, 2015)

emergency123 said:


> *Rural Metro*
> 
> I work at Gentle Ride Ambulance and I know a few Bowers guys went to Gentle Ride Ambulance in Glendale. I know we are still hiring a few more people. Company is doing well and just go a couple more new Leader Ambulance Rigs due to slow expansion of the company.


**** gentle Ride. My first Ambulance job and I hated it there.


----------

